# A New Dawn for Cammel Lairds's yard



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Vinci has struck a deal with Cammell Laird at Birkenhead to bid for heavy modules and components for the next generation of nuclear power stations.

Vinci’s Warrington based nuclear engineering subsidiary Nuvia provide engineering expertise and the shipbuilders the fabrication facilities and manpower.

A Cammel Laird spokesman said “We can offer experience in heavy fabrication, specialist engineering and project management together with unrivalled facilities including our 40,000 m2 modular construction hall, capable of fabricating modules and major components of up to 1,000 tonnes.”

With a track record as good as Vinci and CL the future must be bright for Birkenhead again.

Can anyone say if there is a skill deficit in the once prosperous yards?


BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

It is very good news for Birkenhead John, and its a tribute to John Syvret the owner that he has managed to bring this yard back to life after it was pronounced well and truly dead and buried.
His dad was Billy Syvret, shop steward for the sheet metal workers and yard convenor back in the 1970s. John was apprentice ship electrician when I worked down there.
Best regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Clearly a man with a hearth and soul - akin to Tyrone O' Sullivan of Hirwaun colliery. A stalwart NUM man.

I wish them all well and it must be good fortune for that neglected part of the country.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------

